# Vistana Reviews are way too high



## Wonka (Mar 10, 2008)

I just posted a very negative review on Vistana, and am puzzled by all the positive reviews.  We stayed only the last two nights of our week after confirming not once, but 3-4 times our unit would be in the Lakes.  As you might guess, we were booked into the Fountains area.  I don't like being lied to by management.I complained the next day, but the Manager essentially said he had no idea who said we'd be in the Lakes and didn't bother to apologize.  The furniture and interior all looked 20 years old.  the unit was dirty, furniture badly worn & soiled, carpet soiled, grout peeling off, and the cabinets were the cheapest I've ever seen and marred and chipped badly. OK.  We could stand it for two nights and did.  Also, the rudeness of the maid banging on the door 45 minutes before our check-out time, and then another telephone reminder at 9:59am was annoying.  Vistana used to be a first class timeshare.  I guess they no longer care.


----------



## london (Mar 10, 2008)

*Vistana Review*

You wonder why Sheraton would let certain sections of Vistana go down so badly.

Units in the condition you describe would be hard to stay in.

The attitude of management could also be much better.

Seems like all Sheraton Resorts should have the same standards for acceptable units as to furnishings, decor, and cleanliness.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 10, 2008)

There is a huge variation in the quality of the different sections at VR, therefore huge variations in reviews. I've been in one of those horrible rooms, so I feel your pain. I've also stayed in absolutely beautiful Cascades units that were among the nicest I've seen. Many of the older sections are undergoing special assessments/renovations, so hopefully the consistency among the various sections will improve.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Too big Too variable.  Ratings become useless*

It isn't just Vistana. It's all of the mega-resorts that have SO many sections and Associations all under one RCI/II code & ranking.  Recently OLCC was split into 4 sections - still not enough but better - while others like Wastegate & Vistana continue to act like the newest or most recently renovated represent all units when nothing could be further from the truth.  The variation between buildings - forget sections - can be from a top experience to a "I'd never stay there again" result.  It is a shame and makes it very hard to recommend any of these resorts as the unit can not be guaranteed.  

Until RCI/II insist on consistency this will never be solved and you have to ignore the ratings as well as the TUG Reviews unless you know where you'll be placed. Feel lucky?


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

In defense of Vistana, they are renovating the rooms, I should know as I just paid and extra $1100 assessment fee to redo the fountains section.  Also, I understand your anger, as I was an owner, and while staying in one of the older (but not dirty) rooms, told the salesperson, why would I purchase an upgrade when the one I purchased looked as bad as it did.  I told him I should put my money somewhere that consistently updates and maintains its property.  How can they talk about Sheraton standards when they put you in a Motel 8 room?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 12, 2008)

*Looking forward to seeing renovations*

I really hope that Vistana renovates all of the phases as they have with our Lakes unit.  I hate to see that people are so unhappy there.  

Like others, we were assessed this year for our Lakes week and we were just sent a virtual tour link of an actual completed unit via email and it looks great.  I didn't have a problem with the resort or phase we stayed in before but now it seems that it will be really nice. We leave in a few weeks so I will certainly be posting view as soon as we return.  Has anyone stayed in a newly renovated Lakes unit yet?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree about Vistana's Fountains.  It's really bad, and the furniture that was beautiful ten years ago sure looks stained and worn out now.  

We stayed there in January of 2004 and our unit was just as you described.  What happens to the "soft goods are replaced every 7 years," that you hear from every salesperson?

I think Sheraton charges enough fees to keep the units up, so an assessment would be a terrible blow after paying that much, year after year.

The value is not in owning Orlando, it is in owning elsewhere with less maintenance fees and exchanging into Orlando.    I love having choices.  We have weeks booked for Orange Lake's River Island 2 Bed, HGVC International Drive 2 bed, Disney's Boardwalk 1 bed, and Disney's Old Key West 1 bed, all ahead of us for the next year.  We aren't paying anywhere near what all of the owners are paying for their maintenance fees, even with the exchange fee and II and RCI membership fees included.


----------

